# Todays Feature Creature



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

Today kiddies we will be studying the Canada Goose.
The Canada Goose has been brought back from near extinction after the Americans shot almost all of them just for sh!ts and giggles, just like they did the Buffalo. Yup, that's what they did.:deadhorse: 
Anyway, here's the Canada Goose that flew north from Central Park in New York.:notrolls2: 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

This was one goose looking for another goose.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

And so they lived happily ever after. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's one coming in for a landing.
John


----------



## R Walter (Apr 19, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Americans shot almost all of them just for sh!ts and giggles, just like they did the Buffalo. Yup, that's what they did.:deadhorse:



Hum.... my g2 grandfather immigrated to Iowa (1855) and then moved to Western Kansas in about 1866. Came from Richmond, Ontario. Yup, he was Canadian. Didn't become a U.S. citizen until 1876. He shot a boatload of buff before becoming a U.S. citizen.

Seriously, the whole western US settlement (and western Canada) as well as back East left a bad taste in a lot of folks.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 19, 2006)

Gypo are those American geese?? They look like the ones that you send down here to crap all over the place ..

BTW nice pictures


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes indeed, they are American geese from the Yukon. lol
Today we ill also be studying the Red Tailed Hawk.
The hawk is a raptor and eats mice, snakes and rabbits as well as the odd squirrel.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

The hawk doesn't make any sound with it's wings when it flies, but it does make a squaking sound when alarmed.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the Hawk is second only to the Falcon in agility.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

The Redtailed Hawk has a 3.5 - 4.5' wingspan.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

The Redtailed Hawk usually builds several nests and rotates the nesting area.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome stuff John! Please keep it coming!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Larry, here's more.
John


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Gypo.....Got any pictures of those little birds with a yellow bill....that land on your window sill....and when you coax them in with a crumb of bread....then you slam it on there little head?...... Hahahahahaha!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice pics, John! What lens is that, a 70-300? The exif data said you shot the redtailed hawk at 1/2500 sec at f/2.8...and at 300 mm, in one shot. Prolly faster than you need for stopping action. Another shot at 1/320 had a nice blurr to the hawk's wings, but the depth of field gave you a little focus leeway and the rest of the shot was pretty darned sharp.

I just landed an ebay auction for a CAnon EOS 1D Mark ll, but the seller wanted to use Western Union, sure sign of a scam. He sent two emails that looked like they came from ebay, but had a different IP address. So I reported him to ebay, and continue my search for a camera for about $2400...new they are $4000.

I'd love to find some time to do some wildlife shooting. My 300 f/2.8 wil be 420 with the 1.3x sensor on the 1D, then with my 1.4 teleconverter, will become about 580, and 840 mm with the 2x extender. The 300 was thankfully not stolen along with my EOS1N, 17-40 f/4, 28/70 and 70-200 both f/2.8, and the 1.4 and 2x. Total loss about $6500, all but $2000 insured... phew...


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 20, 2006)

*red tailed*

Red Tails have this longer aeerie. It is neater than most and is commonly used by movie makers etc when showing film of any raptor.
The red tail is essentially the largest and in many areas the most common of the hawks. They are doing well.
So are the photos.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Roger, sorry to hear about your loss of the camera equipment. That's worse than having saws stolen. It's a shame when we have to have eyes in the back of our necks.

Anyway, the lens I was using is Sigma 70 - 200 2.8.
I'm not really satisfied with the clarity, even with a still object and adequate lighting. Am I asking too much of this lens? I have missed so many great shots and I hope it's something I am doing wrong.
They tell me to shoot in RAW mode, but out of focus is still out of focus.
The DOF is very marginal on this lens and it doesn't like an opening more than 5.6 even on bright days. I try to get values by setting the mode at portrait, sport, scene, etc. and then ajust Manual accordingly but mostly dancing in the dark. I set my D70S to default settings, but will try again with my D70 and the 105 mm lens.
Dennis, I will take a pic of that yellow bird.
Smokechase, I hope to get some pics of the American Kestral soon.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Roger, where do I find the exif data? I have been right clicking left, right and centre. lol
John


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gip, great shots! Awsome.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Gigi, here's more.
John


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Gypo.....Got any pictures of those little birds with a yellow bill....that land on your window sill....and when you coax them in with a crumb of bread....then you slam it on there little head?...... Hahahahahaha!



That brings back memories. It was usually followed by "'lo, right, left, right, 'lo righty, left".

Davis, JT, SGT, USMC


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 20, 2006)

I think I took over 500 pictures of Hawks in the last two days and about 40 of them were satisfactory and about ten were very good.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 20, 2006)

A few of the woodlots that I have done had hawks nests in them and they didn't seem to perturbed, even when I was falling trees 3 tree lengths away and skidding close by. They're like wild turkeys, they get used to you after awhile.opcorn: 
John


----------



## Bob Wright (Apr 23, 2006)

We have so many Canadian Geese here in NE Ohio they don't even leave for winter anymore. They walk around where i work in the oil refinery like they own the place. Plop Plop goes the big feet and watch out for the green logs. LOL...Bob


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Bob, the Canada Goose is great to see in the wild, but around town they should be shot and fed to the homeless, like they are here in Toronto.

Today kiddies we will be showcasing the Blue Jay.
The Bluejay belongs to the Crow family along with the Whiskey Jack, the Magpie and the Raven and the Stellars Jay of the West.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the only redeeming factor the Blue Jay has is it's colour. 
It has a raucous call and steal from other birds and chases them away, however the Blue Jay is highly intelligent
John


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 28, 2006)

John, awsome shots!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 29, 2006)

*Ugly bug*

Great pics! I've tried some shots like that but could never get a hawk to hold still long enough! 

Saw this thing in a hanging plant last summer. Looks like something out of Star Wars and was actually was quite aggressive. Finally found out what it was and realized I was very familiar with the larva stage, but in 52 years had never seen an adult. This one is a male. Anyone want to guess?


----------



## SmithEC (Apr 29, 2006)

The question concerning exif data wasn't directed at me, of course, but I'll state what I believe to be the case concerning the data and what I do to get it.

If I want to get the data associated with one of your pics I have to right click on the photo and save it to my computer. Actually, because I'm a dial-up guy that uses a program that speeds up my internet service by displaying degraded images, I have to right click and choose to refresh the image at full quality first and then save it to my computer. At this point I can now place my cursor over the file name and usually can get when the picture was taken and what camera it was taken with. I still cannot get to the exif data unless I have a program that can read the data.

In my case, I'll open up PictureProject (Nikon's program) and will import your picture into the program. Once imported, I can select that pic and in an information pane I can choose to show the shooting data.

I don't have to tell you that sometimes displayed data is correct as far as the camera is concerned, but is not necessarily correct in real life. I don't have it in a form where the data can be read any more, but that picture that's being used as an avatar that is just a few links of chain looped around a Stihl sprocket had data associated with it that would have you believe that the photo was taken just after midnight. The story that goes with the photo, though, is that it was taken by somebody bored at work.

To read the data associated with online photos is probably not a bad way to shop for a camera. I've got a Nikon but it ain't a D70. I never had any interest until seeing your photos on the other site.

Enough about that and we want more pics.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 29, 2006)

John, I have a 15 yr old Sigma 70-210 f/2.8 Optically, it is a close second to my soon to be replaced 70-200 Canon 2.8....but the old Sigmas had problems auto focusing...I need to send the lens (along with a sigma 28-70) to Sigma to see if it can be repaired, then sell it.

Wildlife shooting has to be even harder than action sports like skiing that are my thing, as the movement of your subject is random. No camera auto focus sensor is smart enough to hold focus if the subject moves off the sensor momentarily. I don't know how fast and accurate the D70's sensors are, relative to a pro level camera.... what can work, is prefocusing on an area, then shooting when the subject enters it. Also, use the fastest motor speed you have and fire off a bunch.

Also, with your D70, with the 1.5 crop factor, your lens becomes a 105-300, so camera shake is more of an issue, as well as reduced DOF. So, I reckon good results could be achieved by using a high ISO. I'm looking forward to that option when I get a 35 DSLR. My Pro 1 is a good camera, but the smaller sensors only gfo to 400 ISO and are noisy.

I just scored two PQI 2gb 100x compact flash cards for $50 each! They're an off brand, but a lot cheaper than Sandisk Ultra ll, and faster.... now I need a camera to put them in besides the little fella.

Nothing wrong with 10 good shots out of 500!!


----------



## cord arrow (Apr 29, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Nothing wrong with 10 good shots out of 500!!



ain't it the truth! digital has made life easy. no more pouring over proof sheets, tying up the downstairs bathroom, heck, i do my work with the lights ON now.

i use a big card, and i shoot all the D70 will give me. and it ain't all that much.
3 fps, 12 at a time jpeg. still better than always running out of film with the motor drives of old. but did those dudes feel great in your hands. big ol' bongo film cans with a big ol' motor drive. hours and hours and hours in the darkroom. ugh.

i should stop, i'm dating myself.


----------



## cord arrow (Apr 29, 2006)

and, there was just something about being able to shoot 250 non-stop frames.

not real fast mind you, but steady. since you weren't on a clock, you could zoom in and out at will and dern near make a motion picture.


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 30, 2006)

*From the Beach*

Here's a few shots my daughter took during the Easter holiday. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Lat2rZixck


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 4, 2006)

Hi Buzz, that's one ugly looking bugger. I've seen them before but not with the big pincers.
SmithEC, I appreciate the technical information in your post, I saved it for future reference.
Roger, to ease the focusing problem, I try to focus in on a predetermined area that I feel the host animal may enter, then I lock into manual mode and hope that the DOF looks after the rest.
I took this pic of the moon with the D70 and the 70- 200 2.8 Sigma freehand with my breath held.
Cord Arrow, digal photography is a real joy as opposed to spending all that time in the darkroom as you mentioned.
John


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 5, 2006)

Forgot to mention, The bug is about 4" long. It's a dobson fly - adult version of the helgrammite - a popular bass bait in these parts. 

Nice hand held moonshot. Did you get this in early evening or late morning when there was still some ambient light? That's when I've gotten my best shots.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 5, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Today kiddies we will be showcasing the Blue Jay.
> The Bluejay belongs to the Crow family along with the Whiskey Jack, the Magpie and the Raven and the Stellars Jay of the West.


The Blue Jay is quite handsome. We have a lot of Steller's Jays here. I will try to remember to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## rbtree (May 5, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> ain't it the truth! digital has made life easy. no more pouring over proof sheets, tying up the downstairs bathroom, heck, i do my work with the lights ON now.
> 
> i use a big card, and i shoot all the D70 will give me. and it ain't all that much.
> 3 fps, 12 at a time jpeg. still better than always running out of film with the motor drives of old. but did those dudes feel great in your hands. big ol' bongo film cans with a big ol' motor drive. hours and hours and hours in the darkroom. ugh.
> ...




I finally landed the used Canon 1D Mark2 I've been lusting for since they debuted 26 months ago.. there is nothing close to it for action.

You asked which way to the beech, John... well, for this magnificent specimen, take a left on 5th north and.....


----------



## cord arrow (May 5, 2006)

well, i copped a fast 2gb card, 150x / 22.5 write. i'm hopin' i can shoot hummingbirds continuously. 

the fellows on the camera forums said this card'll make the D70 fly. we'll see.......

i love these little creatures, gotta bout 20-30 nesting pairs around here. the fight scenes are quite a sight to behold. they should be back in about a week, hopefully photos will be forthcoming............

i always know when they've returned, they hover around the back door as if to say, "dude, ya gonna put the feeders out or WHAT".


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 6, 2006)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> The Blue Jay is quite handsome. We have a lot of Steller's Jays here. I will try to remember to get a pic tomorrow.


 Hi Larry, I like watching the Stellars Jay as well. I think it's even more of a thief than the Blue Jay is.

Nice picture of the Bronze Beech Roger. Glad you got your camera equipment replaced.
Cord Arrow, here's a link on how best to attracted Hummingbirds.
John
http://www.surfbirds.com/bird-feeders/hummingbirds.html


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 6, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> Forgot to mention, The bug is about 4" long. It's a dobson fly - adult version of the helgrammite - a popular bass bait in these parts.
> 
> Nice hand held moonshot. Did you get this in early evening or late morning when there was still some ambient light? That's when I've gotten my best shots.


 Buzzsawyer, I took he picture at 6:30 pm this first week of May.
Here's a Grackel I believe.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 6, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> buzzards with A/F tryin' to catch up.....



The pics came up as an empty link.
BTW. is that a 2077 in your avatar, and if so do you know where I can get one, or at least some parts to one?
And sorry about the derail.
Anyway, here's another picture of the moon, but with the D70S and the 70 -200 Sigma on a tripod in a slight breeze, actual pixcels
John


----------



## cord arrow (May 6, 2006)

strange, i could see the buzzards in the original post that i've since deleted, i can still see the attachments in Gypos' post.


----------



## cord arrow (May 6, 2006)




----------



## cord arrow (May 6, 2006)

the avatar saw is a 65.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 6, 2006)

Good pictures of the Turkey Vultures. Lots of them here now too.
The 65 was a good find.
Here's the moon tonight at 10:26 PM @ F9 250 SP, actual pizels
John


----------



## cord arrow (May 7, 2006)

yeah, the old 65.

when we're out cuttin' on the weekends, kind of a co-op deal, first question is always, "ya brought that old husky, right? can i run 'er awhile?"

i believe it's the exhaust note. nothing like it. 

i've gotta complete new husky issue top-end, a coupla' of good used bottom-ends, bunch of other parts i've picked up. never have had to use any of them. well, i did put a new bar, spursprocket & air filter on 'er.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 9, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Good pictures of the Turkey Vultures. Lots of them here now too.
> The 65 was a good find.
> Here's the moon tonight at 10:26 PM @ F9 250 SP, actual pizels
> John
> ...


----------

